# Master George Chartier



## tshadowchaser (Aug 17, 2006)

Master George  Chartier passed away this morning .
He was a man of courage and a man devoted to his family.

 In 1968 Master George Chartier moved to New Hampshire  and opened a school of Sikaran in Laconia, later moving the school to New Hampton. Making the Sikaran system and his school the oldest continuing school in the state. 
 Master Chartier was the highest ranking student of the late Grandmaster Louis Lagaejos. 
 Loved and feared for his ferociousness in competition and his extremely had training of his students, Master Chartier will be remembered by many the length of the East Coast.

Sensei I will miss you 
Rest in Peace

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 17, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 17, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## ajs1976 (Aug 17, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## kelly keltner (Aug 17, 2006)

.


----------



## bdparsons (Aug 17, 2006)

Master Chartier was the first instructor of one my closest friends and one of the best martial artists I know, Master Cliff King of Campden, NH. Mr. King always speaks of Master Chartier with the utmost respect and honor. If Master King is a fair representation of the students Master Chartier produced then I truly regret never having the honor and privilege to train with the man.

Deep Respects and a Full Formal Salute and Bow, :asian: 
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 17, 2006)

.:asian: 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 17, 2006)

....:asian:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Aug 17, 2006)

Losing the friendship and guidance of a mentor leaves a hollow place for much time to come. I wish you and his remaining students well.

With sympathies,

Dave


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 17, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## pstarr (Aug 17, 2006)

I am sorry for your loss-  :asian:


----------

